

Aplicatie android romaneasca - ROstiri - stiri9
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromo.dev44966.app50163 
Ultimele stiri direct pe telefonul tau.
======
stiri9
sper sa va placa aplicatia

~~~
stiri9
sursele sunt pentru toate gusturile

